# Is it ok to talk Maumee River here ?



## Garyoutlaw77 (Feb 3, 2005)

I don't want to snag anyones waders here.. so I'll just ask if it is ok to talk about fishing the Maumee River spawn ?

Some other sites I have been a member of people get way bent out of shape for talking about fishing the spawn.. so I'll just ask first


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

didnt you know the maumee run is a big secret.hahaha...talk away, its winter and were bored.


----------



## Garyoutlaw77 (Feb 3, 2005)

WoooHaaa! I am about to go crazy if I don't get to cross some "eyes" soon.

Anyone have any "break through" rigging to talk about ?

Anyone camp ?

boats on the River?


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

There's are few here that fish it. I'm surpised that it hasn't come up until now.
I haven't fished the river in over 20 years but did use to enjoy it. I'm sure you'll get some feedback here from both sides of the fence...!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Gary you'll find a lot more information about maumee fishing in the NW Ohio forum. Doubt you find many nay sayers about fishing the spawn here on the website either


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

I only fished the Maumee run one time (early 80s). Caught a few and had an ok time. My buddies know I get a little twitchy fishing in a crowd, so I avoid it altogether.

With so many Ohio anglers getting hooked on river steelhead fishing, I'd like to believe the Maumee guys are getting a little more educated on how to present an offering a certain way to get the walleye to bite. Or am I all wet?


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

I can't wait. What being said, Diesel at 3.60 and above will really hurt the number of trips I take this year.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Net said:


> I only fished the Maumee run one time (early 80s). Caught a few and had an ok time. My buddies know I get a little twitchy fishing in a crowd, so I avoid it altogether.
> 
> With so many Ohio anglers getting hooked on river steelhead fishing, I'd like to believe the Maumee guys are getting a little more educated on how to present an offering a certain way to get the walleye to bite. Or am I all wet?


You hit the nail on the head, things have changed alot since the 80's or even the late 90's. 90% of guys run floating jigs now on a 2'-6' leaders with a 2 way swivel and egg sinker. I fished it in the 80's and there were not many legal fish caught. The whole game has changed. Pure snaggers are few and far between and when they do show up the legal fisherman generally let them know they are not welcome.

Thats not to say there are not illegal fish kept, but the guys running 3/4oz. leadheads gripping and ripping are for the most part a thing of the past. Most guys have cell phones and are not afraid to call on violators.


----------



## Bulldog1149 (Feb 26, 2006)

I was up for the run last year. It was very cold and we had a blast although we only caught 3 fish in two days. I am planning on hauling my 16 fter up for the run this year. Anyone have any pointers on navigating the river in a boat for eyes?


----------



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

Best ramp in my opnion is Maple St. Go east on Front until you hit Maple. It is down river from Orleans. The channel stays to the left bank until the point at Orleans then kind of goes to the middle and then back left some north of Orleans. Around Orleans and up around Ft. Meigs some water only 2 1/2 ft. 
I keep my main motor up and use a short shaft kicker just to be safe. Esp. since I really don't know the river very well. Only make one or two trips a year.


----------



## jojopro (Oct 9, 2007)

Bulldog1149 said:


> I am planning on hauling my 16 fter up for the run this year. Anyone have any pointers on navigating the river in a boat for eyes?


I only wade, but I would think that a 16 footer is a little big for the river, especially if you don't know it well. I would think you'd be much better off taking your boat out to the bay or to the reefs, it would be much safer, you'd likely catch even more fish, and you won't be pissing off hundreds of wading fishermen. If you do boat in the river be extremely careful, since for as long I've fished the run I've seen or heard of at least one boat every year capsizing, and I see plenty of dum basses running hard over hidden rocks and shoals certainly busting their props all to hell.

John


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

I fished the river for a few years and had a blast, met some great people, and caught some nice fish. But I agree with the comment on "crowds". Since getting my boat last year, I swear I won't fish the river again. It's the main lake for me. Now my "crowd" fishing will be limited to my salmon trips to the Manistee in the fall, at least til I decide to try my boat out on Lake Michigan to troll for them.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

> I'd like to believe the Maumee guys are getting a little more educated on how to present an offering a certain way to get the walleye to bite. Or am I all wet?


Nah...weighted treble hooks are da bomb! You should see the way those fish hit 'em...man, they really sock 'em...damn near blows the rod right out of your hands! Not sure what they are thinking, but sometimes I swear they are trying to eat it with their tail!! Isn't that crazy?????


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

some guys in a small Jon boat took a swim at Ft Meigs about 1pm looks like they try ed to anchor in the current and it took a dive..there were enough boats to pick them up Perrysburg got the boat out..all the TV stations were there...


----------

